# Bushing Set Please help



## Brandon774 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 1986 300zx turbo with manual tansmission that I just baught and I want to replace all the bushing in front and rear end. Can any one tell me where I can get a full master kit for that car? I can not find it any where. If they do not have them is there any way that some one can list all the bushing that are in the rear and front end so I do not miss any thing. I Really want to get these changed do to age of the car and I can see that most of the rubber under the car is warn due to age. I would really apprietiate the input. Thank you.
Brandon


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Brandon774 said:


> I have a 1986 300zx turbo with manual tansmission that I just baught and I want to replace all the bushing in front and rear end. Can any one tell me where I can get a full master kit for that car? I can not find it any where. If they do not have them is there any way that some one can list all the bushing that are in the rear and front end so I do not miss any thing. I Really want to get these changed do to age of the car and I can see that most of the rubber under the car is warn due to age. I would really apprietiate the input. Thank you.
> Brandon


I can't recommend anyone shop but Google did come up with some.

z31 bushings - Google Search


----------



## Brandon774 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you for the reply


----------



## mdn-stl (Aug 2, 2008)

*bushings*

I also own an 86 300zx, I found the bushings on-line at many places, but I called summit racing and talked to their tech line, they found the master bushing set made by prothane for me, they also found the rear cross member bushings ( highy recommend changing these as well. made a hugh difference) I dont currently have the part numbers of the two kits in front of me, if I can find my reciept I will post the numbers, I think the total cost was around $200.00 with shipping. You can go to prothanes web site and find the kit numbers in their on line catalog. thats what I did. then call summit.


----------

